# In Memory of: Pat Morita (6/28/32 - 11/24/05)



## Stickgrappler (Nov 25, 2013)

8 yrs ago yesterday, Mr. Miyagi left us, from complications from his alchohol addiction 

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/in-memory-of-pat-morita-june-28-1932.html


----------



## Takai (Nov 25, 2013)

.


----------



## Mauthos (Nov 26, 2013)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 26, 2013)

.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 26, 2013)

I had no idea he died from alcohol addiction. It's sad, but a struggle many of us go through.


----------

